# Succesful homemade torch



## thebikingtechie (Feb 22, 2008)

So the question of on stage fire has come up multiple times. I just finished making a stage torch. Total cost, not including the new drill bit: $0. 

I'm lucky to have a bunch of random stuff already that worked which was part of why it was free.

I used a piece of driftwood scavenged from the beach(thats another story), drilled out a hole in the top. Then taped little pieces of gel onto a bike light (I'm an avid bike commuter so I have plenty of lights lying around) then finally after much experimentation, hot glued a bunch of little twigs onto the tape around the top of the light, while I was doing that, I put in some row cover (reme). I put the light assembly in the top of the drift wood and was done.

It took some experimentation, especially with drilling it, and the whole twig thing. I ended up using a horizontal drill press with a 1" boring bit. I just held the wood by hand and moved it around as needed, probably not the best way to do it, but it worked.

Here's some pictures (not in order, but pretty obvious), me arriving with the driftwood on my bike, notice how far it sticks out, cars gave me lots of room; the light originally;the light with the twigs (notice controlbooth is on the screen); the finished product with flash and overhead light; the finished product without flash or overhead.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude, 

So jealous. Wish I could ride to work. I miss my bike even in the rain now.


----------



## DarSax (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really impressed with the flame, you just cut up some gel and make a sleeve of sorts? Or did you scrunch it all up? Whatever you did, it looks really good (if only you could have encorporated a flicker, but with flashlights that'd be really difficult)


----------

